# THE INSURGENTS



## observor 69 (26 Jan 2013)

THE INSURGENTS

David Petraeus and the Plot to Change the American Way of War


http://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/27/books/review/fred-kaplans-insurgents-on-david-petraeus.html?nl=books&emc=edit_bk_20130125&_r=0&pagewanted=print


----------

